# Recommended small breed dog food?



## littleorphanmolly (Jun 18, 2012)

Ok so I have never had a dog before. I have cats and I feed them nutro indoors basically because one of them has a severe bite problem and this is the only shape kibble that she can pick up. They also eat wet twice a day. 

So...can anyone recomendation a good regular dry food for a small breed dog?


----------



## Pekinchick (Jun 11, 2012)

Wellness, Fromm, solid gold, innova, taste of the wild. I feed my pup these and he does really well on them


----------



## Deaf Dogs (May 28, 2012)

Horizon Amicus is specifically designed for small/toy breeds and their tendency towards hypoglycemia. It's made with red lentils instead of grain or potatoes. it has a very low Glycemic index.

http://www.horizonpetfood.com/amicus


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

Innova Prime, Nature's Variety Instinct: neither have grain nor potato. Acana and Wellness Core are also good kibbles. All of these also have small sized pieces.


----------



## RedGermanPinscher (Jun 22, 2012)

My vote is for Nature's Variety Instincts and Earthborn Holistics Coastal Catch and/or Meadow Feast just because those are the ones I am familiar with and have had the best success with.. My Chihuahua mix loved the Rabbit formula Instincts.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I have been using Wellness Super5 Mix with good results for my 11.6 pound Eddee.

There is also a Wellness Simple recipe with just limited meat source ... and Wellness Core.

There is also a "Wellness Small Breed" I am trying next. The ingredients look great and the protein level is not less than 28% and the fat level is not less than 15%.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

I would just look through these reviews and feed the best you can afford that is locally available. www.dogfoodadvisor.com There are so many good foods out there that it would be impossible to suggest what would be best for your dog. Also, unless your dog happens to have a hard time chewing large food due to a dental problem, small dogs don't actually need any special type of diet. They can eat the same thing any other dog eats. That said, some brands make "small bites" formulas that might work better if your dog is really small. It really depends, though...I know a pair of Maltese that love large kibbles and eat them with no issues.


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

kafkabeetle said:


> *I would just look through these reviews and feed the best you can afford* that is locally available. www.dogfoodadvisor.com There are so many good foods out there that it would be impossible to suggest what would be best for your dog. Also, unless your dog happens to have a hard time chewing large food due to a dental problem, *small dogs don't actually need any special type of diet*. *They can eat the same thing any other dog eats*. That said, some brands make "small bites" formulas that might work better if your dog is really small. It really depends, though...I know a pair of Maltese that love large kibbles and eat them with no issues.


This exactly!


----------



## Deaf Dogs (May 28, 2012)

kafkabeetle said:


> I would just look through these reviews and feed the best you can afford that is locally available. www.dogfoodadvisor.com There are so many good foods out there that it would be impossible to suggest what would be best for your dog. Also, unless your dog happens to have a hard time chewing large food due to a dental problem, *small dogs don't actually need any special type of diet*. They can eat the same thing any other dog eats. That said, some brands make "small bites" formulas that might work better if your dog is really small. It really depends, though...I know a pair of Maltese that love large kibbles and eat them with no issues.


Well, yes and no. Most small dogs dont, but some toys have issues with hypoglycemia (and alot of time people dont even notice), especially when they're pups, so need a food with a low Glycemic index, like Horizon Amicus, or Orijen.


----------

